# Routerbitworld Customer Service



## jg2259 (May 26, 2012)

I recently purchased a 6" Freud Dial-A-Width Dado Set SD-606 from routerbitworld.com, through Amazon. I was anxious to get the set because my CMT set was creating major blowout on my purpleheart box joints. I have time restrictions on this project and was glad the item was delivered 3 days before the quoted delivery date. I was very upset when I opened the package to find a Freud SD-206 dado set which I think is one of the lower priced, lower quality sets. I figured I would try the set anyway just to see if it would suffice for my project. 
While it did pedgggvvvvvrform well, it made me realize that I wanted my original choice of a Dial-A-Width Set, eliminating the need of messing with shims. I also realized that it would be nice to have the 8" set instead of 6". 
I sent an email to routerbitworld explaining their mistake and my situation. Their immediate response was apologizing for the mistake, telling me I could try the SD-206, and if I liked it, that I could keep it and they would refund all my money for the more expensive SD-606, and only charge me $40 for the SD-206, which is half of it's $80 original price. Or I could return it and they would knock $100 off of the SD-606. 
When I told them I was interested in the 8"SD-608, they told me that wouldn't be a problem, and they would still only charge me the price of the 6" model minus $100 for my trouble. They refunded my money and shipped the 8" SD-608 immediately. I can't wait to receive my new dado set, and I have vowed to now purchase all my blades, bits, etc. from routerbitworld.
I just cannot say enough about how much good customer service sways my purchasing decisions. 
I just thought I would pass on a good experience, among a world of poor customer service from many other companies. 

Jim


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Fast shipping and excellent customer service is always a good thing. Thanks for sharing this information Jim.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

James it's hard to find a company with good CS but when I do it gives me a warm feeling inside. Thanks for posting.

PS - Kreg is another company with good CS in my opinion.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Mike said:


> Fast shipping and excellent customer service is always a good thing. Thanks for sharing this information Jim.


+1 What he said.


----------



## bendrum (Mar 21, 2014)

I've ordered a number of things from Routerbitworld and have had nothing but the best service and great prices along with quick low cost shipping. Your situation reinforces my opinion of the company.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

They couldn't buy better advertising than you just gave them. Glad you had a great experience.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I appreciate it when someone posts a lead to a company worth supporting.


----------



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for this post I will now check them out. I have always valued CS over almost every other aspect as far as shopping. I am the Ahole that only goes car shopping in crappy weather and WILL NOT go inside to ask for help if they cant come out in the rain, snow, cold etc then too bad. I had an experience at a store where I bought my first router table, set of bits, and a good amount of stuff totaling over 750. The cashier forgot to scan the security device I walk through it beeped I stopped the guy made the comment of what was in my pocket. My reply "the 750 I just spent I returned everything on the spot went to the Depot and bought exact same stuff went back to the Lower store and made it known to the management whhat transpired there reply was I spent too much time in that area I looked suspicious. Guess what Ask if I need help


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Tommy Law said:


> Thanks for this post I will now check them out. I have always valued CS over almost every other aspect as far as shopping. I am the Ahole that only goes car shopping in crappy weather and WILL NOT go inside to ask for help if they cant come out in the rain, snow, cold etc then too bad. I had an experience at a store where I bought my first router table, set of bits, and a good amount of stuff totaling over 750. The cashier forgot to scan the security device I walk through it beeped I stopped the guy made the comment of what was in my pocket. My reply "the 750 I just spent I returned everything on the spot went to the Depot and bought exact same stuff went back to the Lower store and made it known to the management whhat transpired there reply was I spent too much time in that area I looked suspicious. Guess what Ask if I need help


Wow!!! Tommy that is just awful.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the good word. hawkeye, sorry you had the problem. I had a problem with the big orange store. My second Ryobi battery died; had the original die and had to get it serviced at the Chattanooga store. The MOD here showed me a card and said the battery was only warranted for 90 days. I told her 90 days for commercial use, one year for home use. I can read and if I had some time I could have translated it from the Spanish. She said I looked very unhappy. I told her she was very observant. Never been back and will never set foot in the orange store. I found a place about 20 miles away that serviced the battery with any questions or hassle.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Samson killed a thousand men with the jawbone of an ass. Each day millions of sales are killed and customers lost by use of a similar weapon. I avoid when possible all places that have given me a bad experience in the past. Also ones that I know have given bad experiences to others.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There are a lot of people in the retail business who don't seem to have figued out how fast word can travel over the internet these days.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> There are a lot of people in the retail business who don't seem to have figued out how fast word can travel over the internet these days.


You don't know how many times I have come across some confused person in a HD or Lowe's aisle. With no "associates" around (are they every when you need them) I generally ask if I can help if they look totally perplexed. 

After explaining what they want to do I generally, say, ...you need this, this, this, and that. You will, also, need this, which they don't have, but you can get it at this retailer...

When I've been looking for something and ask an associate half of the time they don't have a clue...the excuse is ALWAYS this isn't my department.

I love the BIG BOX stores only for the entertainment that they sometimes supply.

I learned a long time ago that a better price for an item isn't necessarily a good thing. I would rather walk into a local small retailer and pay more for the better service. Especially, when you walk in and they say, Hi Mr. _______, how are you today. What do you need today?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Although I'm not especially fond of HD, to be fair, I've generally had good service and experiences with the Greater Vancouver branches. 
I was recently in there looking for an unusual plumbing fitting...an adapter of some sort; can't remember exactly what it was for.
The Associate (man, I hate that expression) came over and asked if he could help. Told him what I needed and he immediately recognized the issue and redirected to me to different section which had _exactly_ what I needed. Apparently the industry recognized the need and had developed a special fitting!


----------



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

Knothead47 said:


> Thanks for the good word. hawkeye, sorry you had the problem. I had a problem with the big orange store. My second Ryobi battery died; had the original die and had to get it serviced at the Chattanooga store. The MOD here showed me a card and said the battery was only warranted for 90 days. I told her 90 days for commercial use, one year for home use. I can read and if I had some time I could have translated it from the Spanish. She said I looked very unhappy. I told her she was very observant. Never been back and will never set foot in the orange store. I found a place about 20 miles away that serviced the battery with any questions or hassle.


I use a Tool supply company for my "normal " Milwaukee or other tools and batteries. They take care of most warranty issues in house Ive even had them replace out of warranty batteries for being a regular customer. Ryobi is a tool that has its oly value being to "Harry Homeowner" types that occasionally use any type of tool on the other hand the batteries still fail from inconsistent use or overcharging. The other manufacturers all have a line that is price competitive to Ryobi that offers a better home use


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Tommy Law said:


> I use a Tool supply company for my "normal " Milwaukee or other tools and batteries. They take care of most warranty issues in house Ive even had them replace out of warranty batteries for being a regular customer. Ryobi is a tool that has its oly value being to "Harry Homeowner" types that occasionally use any type of tool on the other hand the batteries still fail from inconsistent use or overcharging. The other manufacturers all have a line that is price competitive to Ryobi that offers a better home use


To each his own...I owned DeWalts. I got tired of replacing batteries for them. I finally packed them away and haven't used them for better then 10 years. Total garbage in my opinion.

I then bought Ryobi(s) and put Li Ion batteries on them. They give me full power right up to the last watt, the batteries last 3X longer then the DeWalts ever considered doing. 

I keep a 3/8 and a 1/2 VS hand drills on the workbench at all times and use them on a near daily basis.

I have had an issue with a couple of new batteries not wanting to function and take a full charge. A quick exchange always took care of the problem. Two of the batteries I've had for four years and they are still going strong. Li Ion batteries can be expensive but don't take a "set" if not fully discharged like the Nicads.

Would they hold up to constant commercial use? Someone else will have to answer that, but I can say I'm not disappointed in them for my home shop use. Please understand that it can be very demanding on occasion, including constant running for very long periods. I have never had a Ryobi fail on me...only an occasional battery.

Everybody has their likes and dislikes but I'm willing to bet that very few of us have enough serious experience with the ALL the different brands to call a winner.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*Whaaaaaat!!!!!!!!!!!*



DaninVan said:


> Although I'm not especially fond of HD, to be fair, I've generally had good service and experiences with the Greater Vancouver branches.
> I was recently in there looking for an unusual plumbing fitting...an adapter of some sort; can't remember exactly what it was for.
> The Associate (man, I hate that expression) came over and asked if he could help. Told him what I needed and he immediately recognized the issue and redirected to me to different section which had _exactly_ what I needed. Apparently the industry recognized the need and had developed a special fitting!


...an "associate" that could actually help! Only in Canada (shaking head)!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> ...an "associate" that could actually help! Only in Canada (shaking head)!


had to be...
the HD aisle monkeys here are worthless...


----------



## Tommy Law (May 29, 2016)

schnewj said:


> To each his own...I owned DeWalts. I got tired of replacing batteries for them. I finally packed them away and haven't used them for better then 10 years. Total garbage in my opinion.
> 
> I then bought Ryobi(s) and put Li Ion batteries on them. They give me full power right up to the last watt, the batteries last 3X longer then the DeWalts ever considered doing.
> 
> ...


Ryobi is up front that they are not a commercial/ Heavy duty tool. I have never been a Dewalt fan for Battery drills Hilti, and Milwauee are my preference. It is important for anyone looking to purchase a cordless tool to learn why a company has 3-6 drills that all look similar but can range in price greatly. I have had the priviledge to tour Black and Decker plant years ago and Milwaukee. In these visits there was a fairly detailed 6 hour "class" on safety and intended capabilities of the various tools. I too keep a 1/2" Hole shooter electric drill in box or on hand in event need to drill anything with hole saws or larger bits. Its not a matter of battery run time but the nature of the cycle the battery sees running llarge bits/ running on low battery creates Heat heat is he worst premature failure in batteries.


----------

